# Meat Grinder Help



## jrsdws2 (Jan 7, 2018)

I didn't want to hijack old sarge's grinder comparison thread so I started new as it appears we might be looking at different grinders.

I want to add a grinder that is capable of processing a deer or two a year and grinding pork for sausage making.  I would estimate my sausage making would max out at around 20lbs per batch.  I might not even cut up my own deer anymore so it could just be used for the pork to add for summer sausage or for my sausage making.

I've convinced myself to stick with metal gears over plastic and that a #12 would be good for me.  I may or may not stuff sausage with it.  It all depends on how that works compared to my stuffer.  Also, I'd like to be able to purchase blades and plates for it as necessary.  I don't want any bastardized proprietary stuff.

I think I found the old Kitchener model that seemed very popular here.  It appears to be sold as a Sunmile SM-G50.   
It can be found new on eBay for less.

The other that found is maybe the new version Kitchener:  
On the higher end of my budget, maybe the LEM Mighty Bite #8.  A bit smaller I know but perhaps big enough for my needs:  
Your thoughts, opinions, and other suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the Kitchener #12 
The Sunmile SM-G50 looks exactly the same as mine
Richie


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is a link to some videos on the different models.  It might help in making a decision seeing it in action. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sunmile+meat+grinder


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2018)

The Sunmile looks like the ticket.Powerful and metal internals,what's not to like.It never blipped my radar because I thought it was like the rest at that price -plastic gears and wimpy motor.I believe my mind is made up.Thanks jr!


----------



## Griff 4570 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the big bite 8. Had it for a couple years now and have been very happy. We use quite a bit.


----------



## brained121 (Jan 7, 2018)

I had bought a cheap grinder last year. I usually only do about 20 to 30 pounds of pressed jerky. My wife and I eat a lot of deer and elk all year round. But last year she was pregnant and didn’t want to eat it or smell it. With a freezer full of deer and the hunts starting I had to start using it so I made about 100 pounds of pressed jerky.

So this year I got a elk first. And my grinder went out with only grinding about 9 pounds of elk. So I found a Cabela’s one on sale about 100 dollars off. I actually just got done doing about 17 pounds of deer jerky yesterday. On last Wednesday I used the grinder for the first time. And loved it it not loud at all. And ground the meat with out bogging down. After the first use of this grinder I’m liking it so far.


----------



## brained121 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 7, 2018)

It looks like the Cabelas Pro Series DC grinder has plastic gears.  Personally, I'm just not on board with plastic gears.


----------



## fullsmoke (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a lem #8 works good and I do around 500# a year with it I can grind 25# batches as fast as you can put it in but you have to cut everything to fit the small throat


----------



## kit s (Jan 7, 2018)

What ever you buy, know that the grinder plates will work for all models, so say if you buy a #8 then if it breaks suggest you buy a #8 as a replacement that way your not having to replace plates as well as the grinder. Especially if you have purchased specific plates for different processing of materials. Example meat vs vegetables (chili peppers and tomatoes and onions for salsa usually).


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 7, 2018)

fullsmoke said:


> I have a lem #8 works good and I do around 500# a year with it I can grind 25# batches as fast as you can put it in but you have to cut everything to fit the small throat



Is that the LEM countertop, Mighty Bite, or Big Bite?  It's nearly a $100 jump each step up.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2018)

brained121 said:


> View attachment 349713


I've had this grinder for 5 years or so . Great grinder for the money . No regrets at all . Buy a better push stick , and know that the parts are not dishwasher safe .


----------



## fullsmoke (Jan 7, 2018)

jrsdws2 said:


> Is that the LEM countertop, Mighty Bite, or Big Bite?  It's nearly a $100 jump each step up.


Not sure 800 Watts is all it says on box


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the LEM Mighty Bite #8 and I love it


----------



## brained121 (Jan 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I've had this grinder for 5 years or so . Great grinder for the money . No regrets at all . Buy a better push stick , and know that the parts are not dishwasher safe .


For the money and the lifetime warranty. As well. And I have always hand washed my grinders. Thanks for the info.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2018)

Would this be the old Kitchener that folks talk about?  I am not familiar with it.

http://www.saferwholesale.com/Kitchener-12-Electric-Meat-Grinder-p/kitchener elec meat grinde.htm


----------



## dward51 (Jan 7, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Would this be the old Kitchener that folks talk about?  I am not familiar with it.
> 
> http://www.saferwholesale.com/Kitchener-12-Electric-Meat-Grinder-p/kitchener elec meat grinde.htm



That is the same Kitchener that Northern Tool used to carry.  However their sale price of $130 is pretty high (assuming prices are US dollars). NT had them for $79 if you caught them on sale for $99 and used a $20 off $100 coupon code and threw in a pack of screws to get the extra dollar for the full $20 off.


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm throwing caution to the wind and going to try the Kitchener Heavy Duty 2/3hp grinder with the extended 3yr protection plan.  I think it'll handle my grinding duties.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2018)

The site does have a green bar above the price stating make an offer. But I agree, pretty pricey compared to what NT had been selling them for.


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Shipping on that site shows $39.95.  That really kills the deal.  I found it on eBay for $129.99 plus $7 Shipping.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2018)

Here is a link to a site that sells Kitchener for those who are interested.

https://greatcircleus.com/collections/kitchener


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Got the Kitchener Wednesday and unboxed and washed everything up last night.  I didn't grind with it today, but stuffed 5lbs of summer sausage.  It's quiet and runs smooth, but I'll stick to my LEM stuffer.  :)


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoy!  Seems to have the same features at the LEM MightyBite but at a much better price.


----------

